# Help on Colon decompression



## cfostercpc (Feb 18, 2010)

My doctor did a colonoscopy where he placed an amber tube in the transverse colon for decompression.  He did this without fluroscopy and after tube was in position, got an xray to confirm placement.  Would you code just as colonoscopy?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 19, 2010)

If you look in your CPT book under colonoscopy (45378) it says "with or without colon decompression" so this would be inclusive to your procedure.


----------



## cfostercpc (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes I did see that in cpt book but also has in parenthesis seperate procedure.  So would I assume the seperate procedure would be for radiological services?


----------

